# OBS Kinect (with faux green screen)



## SirLynix (Feb 22, 2020)

SirLynix submitted a new resource:

OBS Kinect (with faux green screen) - Support for the XBox One Kinect in OBS



> Allows to use a Kinect (v2 only for now) directly in OBS.
> 
> Supports color streamView attachment 51472
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## fenghuyu (Feb 26, 2020)

How to use it? After I installed the files, I didn't find this kinect source or filter effects.


----------



## SirLynix (Feb 27, 2020)

fenghuyu said:


> How to use it? After I installed the files, I didn't find this kinect source or filter effects.


Do you have a Kinect v2 connected to your computer? Does the OBS log file have something about obs-kinect?

Do the Windows SDK 2.0 example work?


----------



## fenghuyu (Feb 27, 2020)

SirLynix said:


> Do you have a Kinect v2 connected to your computer? Does the OBS log file have something about obs-kinect?
> 
> Do the Windows SDK 2.0 example work?


I realize I don't have the hardware to support this plugin


----------



## Imza (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a new PC with a Ryzen 7 and 2080...the kinect output freezes every few seconds. Works fine in TouchDesigner, so it's obviously the plugin.


----------



## SirLynix (Mar 20, 2020)

Imza said:


> I have a new PC with a Ryzen 7 and 2080...the kinect output freezes every few seconds. Works fine in TouchDesigner, so it's obviously the plugin.


Hello, sorry to hear you're experiencing troubles.

Does the Kinect shut down? Does the kinect output update again after freezing (without interaction)? Is the "disable when inactive" option checked?
Is there anything in OBS logs about obs-kinect?
Do the Kinect SDK 2.0 examples work well?


----------



## delet (Apr 6, 2020)

Awesome project! Looking forward for Kinect v1 support, I can't get an adapter for my v2 currently.


----------



## Av8or1ab (Apr 17, 2020)

Awesome project. I'm unable to get the source to show as a video capture device. I'm able to get the Kinect Studio working. My logs don't show the libraries are failing to load.


----------



## Av8or1ab (Apr 17, 2020)

Av8or1ab said:


> Awesome project. I'm unable to get the source to show as a video capture device. I'm able to get the Kinect Studio working. My logs don't show the libraries are failing to load.


Nevermind, found it. The Kinect is a source itself and not a "Video Source". This confused me, because the Kinect also shows as a webcam. Great work on the project, excited to see it keep going.


----------



## SirLynix (May 1, 2020)

I'm glad to announce obs-kinect 0.3 (with Kinect v1 support) is on its way!








						0.3 update thread (WIP) · Issue #7 · SirLynix/obs-kinect
					

Some update about the next obs-kinect version! General stuff I massively refactored the code, and improved performance. You can now have multiples Kinect v2 sources at the cost of one (Kinect image...




					github.com


----------



## SirLynix (May 13, 2020)

Hey guys, first release candidate for v0.3 is out with Kinect for 360 support: https://github.com/SirLynix/obs-kinect/releases

Please note this is a test version, there are bugs. Please report them to me so I can fix them for the complete release.


----------



## Mr72PS (May 15, 2020)

Release candidate v0.3 works great here so far! Keep up the great work! It is simply fantastic, what you are doing!!! Suddenly my old Kinect 360 has a purpose again! I use it together with the OBS VirtualCam tool for MS Teams.


----------



## Mr72PS (May 24, 2020)

My translation for german DE:
ObsKinectV1.HighRes="Aktiviere Farb High-Res Modus"
; please translate me ^
ObsKinectV1.HighResDesc="Ausgabe in Farbe mit 1280x960 anstatt mit 640x480 aber mit tieferer Bildrate (15Hz anstatt 30Hz)"
; please translate me ^
ObsKinectV1.NearMode="Aktiviere Depth-Near Modus"
; please translate me ^
ObsKinectV1.NearModeDesc="Reduziert den Tiefenfokus auf 40-200 cm anstatt 80-400 cm (funktioniert nicht für Kinect 360 Version)"
; please translate me ^


----------



## dmezzz (May 26, 2020)

This is very handy. However a suggestion I would have is.. would it be possible to add bokeh/ Gaussian blur as an option also. So instead of green screen effect u can adjust the level of blue around you. I think this would a lot to the quality of kinect as a cam in obs.


----------



## SirLynix (May 28, 2020)

dmezzz said:


> This is very handy. However a suggestion I would have is.. would it be possible to add bokeh/ Gaussian blur as an option also. So instead of green screen effect u can adjust the level of blue around you. I think this would a lot to the quality of kinect as a cam in obs.



Gaussian blur is supported since version 0.2. I don't really understand the "level of blue" part tho, what blue?


----------



## 7obi (Jun 5, 2020)

My favourite feature of this great plugin, other than it now supports the original Kinect 360, is the ability to use the source in multiple ways. Here I have my body tracked and cut out in front of multicoloured depth maps, layered and coloured changed by a filter from OBS.


----------



## Mr72PS (Jun 6, 2020)

7obi said:


> My favourite feature of this great plugin, other than it now supports the original Kinect 360, is the ability to use the source in multiple ways. Here I have my body tracked and cut out in front of multicoloured depth maps, layered and coloured changed by a filter from OBS.



How did you do that? I am very interested to learn...


----------



## 7obi (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr72PS said:


> How did you do that? I am very interested to learn...



Add Kinectsource colour camera with greenscreen body enabled.
Add Kinectsource depth camera with greenscreen body-enabled, add filter for red.
Repeat above line for the other colours and layer as appropriate. Simples!


----------



## PASS Studio (Jul 13, 2020)

Can anyone help all i see on the scene is black


----------



## oozebro (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey, this is a fantastic plugin. Huge props for adding Kinect v1 support as well. It was working fine for weeks with my 360 Kinect until recently I get an error " [obs-kinect] failed to initialize Kinect: The hub and motor are connected, but the camera is not " even though nothing else is utilizing the camera. Any ideas what would cause this?


----------



## SirLynix (Aug 18, 2020)

oozebro said:


> Hey, this is a fantastic plugin. Huge props for adding Kinect v1 support as well. It was working fine for weeks with my 360 Kinect until recently I get an error " [obs-kinect] failed to initialize Kinect: The hub and motor are connected, but the camera is not " even though nothing else is utilizing the camera. Any ideas what would cause this?


Thank you!

Have you tried to move it to another USB port?


----------



## oozebro (Aug 25, 2020)

SirLynix said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Have you tried to move it to another USB port?


I did try with other usb ports but still having the same issue. Will update if I find solution!


----------



## Funkcorner (Oct 14, 2020)

Great plugin, really good work!
Was having trouble with frame render times with v0.2, but just tried v0.3 and they're *way *better, like 10x faster rendering than before. Please keep up the dev effort, it's much appreciated.


----------



## SirLynix (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks Funcorner!

This plugins has come to Microsoft ears, and they're willing to support its development, look what I received today:






That's right, obs-kinect will support Azure Kinect (v3) soon!
Oh and that also means I will resume work on the plugin, I've been really busy those last months.


----------



## SirLynix (Oct 20, 2020)

Well, I got it working.


----------



## SirLynix (Oct 21, 2020)

I just had an idea...


----------



## alexwhit92 (Oct 21, 2020)

Just found this awesome app. The instructions say to copy files to OBS folder. Is this just the main directory of OBS inside of Program Files? If so, I'm running into trouble. Kinect V1 is functional in Windows, but not appearing as a source in OBS.


----------



## alexwhit92 (Oct 21, 2020)

alexwhit92 said:


> Just found this awesome app. The instructions say to copy files to OBS folder. Is this just the main directory of OBS inside of Program Files? If so, I'm running into trouble. Kinect V1 is functional in Windows, but not appearing as a source in OBS.


To add to this, Kinect SDK is working properly.


----------



## alexwhit92 (Oct 21, 2020)

alexwhit92 said:


> To add to this, Kinect SDK is working properly.


This is what my File Explorer looks like at the moment.


----------



## alexwhit92 (Oct 21, 2020)

SirLynix said:


> Thanks Funcorner!
> 
> This plugins has come to Microsoft ears, and they're willing to support its development, look what I received today:
> 
> ...


WAIT THIS IS LIIIIT DUDE THAT'S WHAT'S UP!


----------



## SirLynix (Oct 21, 2020)

You installed the 0.2 which doesn't support Kinect for 360. Please download the 0.3 RC2 from github releases


----------



## alexwhit92 (Oct 21, 2020)

SirLynix said:


> You installed the 0.2 which doesn't support Kinect for 360. Please download the 0.3 RC2 from github releases


Do you have a patreon for this project? Not only is it a product worth paying for, but your support is better than the enterprise level tech company I work for.


----------



## SirLynix (Oct 21, 2020)

Haha thanks but not yet, I've been thinking about it. However if you wish to support me and/or obs-kinect I have a github sponsor page / paypal.me (click on the sponsor button on obs-kinect github page).

Thanks a lot for wanting to support this project, I hope you got it working, updates are coming soon!


----------



## trogenda (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi SirLynix, keep up great work! I would be able to livestream with my Kinect v2 on ubuntu. Do you plan to add support for that?


----------



## SirLynix (Oct 27, 2020)

trogenda said:


> Hi SirLynix, keep up great work! I would be able to livestream with my Kinect v2 on ubuntu. Do you plan to add support for that?



Yes! Linux support is planned, I will try to build the next release candidate (with Azure Kinect support) on Linux and from there try to implement freenect(2) support.


----------



## wrecche (Nov 17, 2020)

SirLynix said:


> Thanks Funcorner!
> 
> This plugins has come to Microsoft ears, and they're willing to support its development, look what I received today:
> 
> ...


What an awesome thing! Though I am still hunting down more details on getting a decent 3d scan with my 360, seeing such engagement with this stuff makes me yearn for better things.. I mean, this was just given to me as a hand me down.

But I was looking for something just like this (someone mentioned your plugin could control the camera angle, and that it does!) and happened across a link to here and have the plugin working great, using my 360. What an awesome community. Cheers SirLynix, great work dude!


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 22, 2020)

@SirLynix  I had the greenscreen working a while ago but now it doesn't show anymore as a source and these error messages show in the log file:

16:49:57.521: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-kinect.dll': The specified module could not be found.
16:49:57.521:  (126)
16:49:57.522: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-kinect.dll' not loaded

The .dll is  there in the obs plugin folder. All other plugins work fine. What might be the problem?


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 22, 2020)

I also installed version 0.3-rc2 to see if that would work but get similar errors:
21:41:25.262: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/KinectBackgroundRemoval180_64.dll': The specified module could not be found.
21:41:25.262:  (126)
21:41:25.263: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/KinectBackgroundRemoval180_64.dll' not loaded
21:41:25.357: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.7
21:41:25.368: NVENC supported
21:41:27.576: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-kinect-sdk10.dll': The specified module could not be found.
21:41:27.576:  (126)
21:41:27.576: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-kinect-sdk10.dll' not loaded
21:41:28.863: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-kinect-sdk20.dll': The specified module could not be found.
21:41:28.863:  (126)
21:41:28.863: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-kinect-sdk20.dll' not loaded
21:41:28.867: LoadLibrary failed for 'obs-kinect-sdk10': The specified module could not be found.
21:41:28.867:  (126)
21:41:28.869: LoadLibrary failed for 'obs-kinect-sdk20': The specified module could not be found.
21:41:28.869:  (126)

No one else seems to be having such issues, so I must be doing something wrong or other.....


----------



## SirLynix (Dec 2, 2020)

@OpenFields Sorry for the late answer.

You appear to be missing either the other plugin dlls (be sure to copy all relevant files to obs) or the Kinect Runtimes, see the Commonly asked questions


----------



## OpenFields (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for getting back to this issue. It might indeed be the Kinect SDK as this is not installed on my system. I'll try installing it and see if things work out.


----------



## Yeonggille (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello, Nice to meet you. First, I am really appreciate for your efforts on the hard work.
Anyway, I want to contribute to translate this plugin onto korean, but I don't understand how to pull the request on github, and Have 0 knowledge on Programming stuff, so I write the comment down on here. How can i help you to translate this plugin onto korean?


----------



## SirLynix (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeonggille said:


> Anyway, I want to contribute to translate this plugin onto korean, but I don't understand how to pull the request on github, and Have 0 knowledge on Programming stuff, so I write the comment down on here. How can i help you to translate this plugin onto korean?



Well basically all you have to do is to grab the latest en-US.ini file from the repository, translate it to Korean and save it to ko_KR.ini (please make sure to save the file with UTF-8 encoding)
Normally you'd have to fork the repository, clone it on your computer, make a git branch, create ko_KR.ini in the locale folder, commit it to your repository, publish your branch and create a pull request from your branch to the repository one.

But yeah, You could also just open an issue and submit the file, or even send it here!


----------



## trogenda (Dec 26, 2020)

Dear SirLynix we are still waiting for this :)

"Add support for Linux and macOS (using libfreenect and libfreenect2)"
Thanks!


----------



## SirLynix (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi Trogenda, don't worry as this is my next task, now that all Kinect models color settings can be controlled (yes even KinectV2)!


----------



## thesonu (Jan 25, 2021)

SirLynix said:


> I just had an idea...


Is this something you can already do on the current release of the plugin and with Kinect v2, or is that for the next release?  I would love to be able to blur my background rather than remove it altogether.  Thanks a lot for the great work!


----------



## SirLynix (Feb 3, 2021)

thesonu said:


> Is this something you can already do on the current release of the plugin and with Kinect v2, or is that for the next release?  I would love to be able to blur my background rather than remove it altogether.  Thanks a lot for the great work!


Sorry for answering late. You can do this with the nightly version of the plugin (you can find it at the end of this issue).

Also, about Linux and macOS support, I've began working on it (and had my first results).


----------



## SirLynix (Mar 12, 2022)

SirLynix updated OBS Kinect (with faux green screen) with a new update entry:

1.0-RC1 (Release candidate)



> OBS-Studio last update seems to have broken the previous version of this plugin, so here's a quick update that fixes this, and adds a lot of features as well:
> 
> *obs-kinect now supports all Kinect versions, including Azure*
> There's a preliminary support for Linux (see #9)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jagster79 (Apr 3, 2022)

running into a issue of OBS crashing every time I try to add the Kinect source I have included the crash report


----------



## SirLynix (Apr 6, 2022)

jagster79 said:


> running into a issue of OBS crashing every time I try to add the Kinect source I have included the crash report


It looks like your graphics driver crashes when compiling the shaders, what is your GPU? Could you try to update your drivers?


----------



## jagster79 (Apr 7, 2022)

I actually fixed this issue myself yesterday I didn't install the Kinect plugin properly so yeah... its working fine now lol I stupidly only copied the contents of the plugins folder not all 3 folders and thats what caused the issue doh lol


----------



## SirLynix (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't worry you're not the only one (https://github.com/SirLynix/obs-kinect/issues/63), I wonder how I can make it more explicit, I suppose it would be easier with an installer.


----------



## ChoboJAWZ (May 25, 2022)

Hello,

I cant seem to figure out my issues with the Kinect Plugin. The Camera seems to function as intended, but as soon as you select the Faux Green Screen effects like blur or replace background. It immediately stops and the cursor spins then OBS crashes. Am I missing a download? Should I also have downloaded the Kinect Developer kit? This is a V2 Kinect. Other than that this plugin is awesome


----------



## SirLynix (May 26, 2022)

ChoboJAWZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cant seem to figure out my issues with the Kinect Plugin. The Camera seems to function as intended, but as soon as you select the Faux Green Screen effects like blur or replace background. It immediately stops and the cursor spins then OBS crashes. Am I missing a download? Should I also have downloaded the Kinect Developer kit? This is a V2 Kinect. Other than that this plugin is awesome



Hi, could you send me your obs crashlogs?
Are you able to show the Kinect depth and infrared streams without crash?


----------



## AaronWigwam (Jun 28, 2022)

Hello,

I am having some issues that seem to have cropped up after the last update.  (prior to this it had been working flawlessly for months)  My Kinect camera is constantly freezing after about 10 seconds and then reloading after an additional 10 seconds.  It just repeats this loop endlessly.  Within my OBS logs I am getting this message:

"[obs-kinect] [sdk20] Failed to acquire depth frame" 

I have updated to your most recent release but this did not seem to fix the issue.

My device is set to shut down when not visible, Kinect stream is color, Faux Green Screen is enabled, and filter type is Depth.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## AaronWigwam (Jun 29, 2022)

I just wanted to follow-up for anyone else who might run into this issue and say I did fix it.  

I determined it was not a plug-in issue.  It just coincidentally popped up at the same time as my last OBS update, but was ultimately unrelated.

Turns out it was Kinect/PC issue.  In my audio settings on my PC I went to Sound control panel and had to re-enable the Kinect Mic under the recording tab.  Somehow it had become disabled.  This instantly fixed my issues.


----------



## DonSenilo (Jul 17, 2022)

Hello

The plugin works perfectly with my Kinect v2 but I miss the "Stickfigure"-Function.
Isn't that implemented or do I overlook it ?


----------



## SirLynix (Aug 3, 2022)

DonSenilo said:


> Hello
> 
> The plugin works perfectly with my Kinect v2 but I miss the "Stickfigure"-Function.
> Isn't that implemented or do I overlook it ?


Hi, sorry for the late reply.

There's no stick figure feature in obs-kinect unfortunately, however that's something you can ask for on the GitHub repository (be sure to describe what it is, since the Kinect itself doesn't have that feature).


----------



## Caridii (Oct 5, 2022)

Hello!
Thanks for the awesome plugin, I love it! 
I just have a little problem. When I lauch OBS and switch to a scene using the Kinect, it doesn't turn on, I have to refresh the device list in the source options. It's manageable but the other issue is that the Kinect freezes if another video capture source is present in the scene and I also have to refresh it for it to run again.
I'm using a Kinect V2 and OBS 28 on Windows 10,  I encounter the same issues on OBS 27. The option to disconnect the kinect when not visible is not ticked and no greenscreen option activated.


----------

